# [resolved] Can't Access Network HardDrive



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Can't Access Network HardDrive*

I have a newly set-up Home Network with two computers accessing the Interent via a SpeedStream router and a 2-wire DSL modem.

One computer runs Win2000 Pro & the other runs WinXP.

I need to be able to access the files on the Win2000 computer's secondary HD for transfer to the XP machine.

I can "see" the Win2000 computer from "My Network Places>Workgroup", but navigating within the Win2000 computer is limited to only "Printers & Faxes", "Scheduled Tasks" and the printer that is connected to the Win2000 machine.

I've gone into the Win2000 machine and set the "Properties>Shares" to allow the HD to be shared, but am not sure if I did this correctly and/or completely.


Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


George.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

you need to go into my computer, tools, Map network drive, in the first box select a drive, in the second box type in //(win2k computer name)/C$
being the C: Drive do the same for the D: drive. If you do not know the name of the system look in system , network Identification, properties in the top box is the system name.
an example would be: //joes/C$ :sayyes: 
The drives on The 2k machine have to be set to share.


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Yep !!*

Thanks Oldmn, that did the trick.

Took a bit of "massaging", but eventually I had my way with BOTH of them, LOL.


Thanks again for your help. Happily transfering files all over the place.


George.


----------

